# Just Giving.com



## WarrenBuffet (23 Apr 2007)

Hi,

Is there are Republic of Ireland version of this site? www.justgiving.com

I am collecting money for charity at the moment and something like this would be really useful.

Thanks
WB


----------



## Gabriel (23 Apr 2007)

http://www.mycharity.ie/


----------



## WarrenBuffet (23 Apr 2007)

Thanks for the website Gabriel - much appreciated.


----------



## RainyDay (24 Apr 2007)

Gabriel said:


> http://www.mycharity.ie/



Seems like a reasonable deal - they take 1% and the bank takes 2% of contributions. For anyone whose target audience is generally web-enabled, this looks like a sensible approach.


----------



## imogen (8 Aug 2011)

*Any update on this?*

Looking for a way to allow people give online for a Tidy Towns group... the mycharity.ie stuff does not look like it's been updated much since this thread in 2007. 

Thanks for any tips on how to do this as causes.com is still US only, and justgiving.com seems to be still UK only.

Best wishes

Imogen


----------

